# Wanted : one baby boy!



## MelliPaige

I just got an early bfp!!! I'm a little cautious because it is so early, and I really just want my jellybean to be healthy...but I'd love a little boy!
Anyone else?


----------



## louloubabs

Hey hun! Congrats on your BFP :) We're going to start TTC next month but really wanting a girl. Hope you get your boy :D 

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Louise88

I'm praying for a boy I'm kind of obsessing over the idea of a little boy now :blush: I think I'm going to be seriously gutted if I'm having another girl but I suppose another girl just means a 3rd baby lol


----------



## jenniferttc1

Hope you get you a little mamas boy! I would love another boy, they are so fun, but my husband is praying for a little girl so I'm crossing my fingers just for that reason.


----------



## maybebaby3

Hope you get your boy!


----------



## MelliPaige

jenniferttc1 said:


> Hope you get you a little mamas boy! I would love another boy, they are so fun, but my husband is praying for a little girl so I'm crossing my fingers just for that reason.

My husband wants a girl, too! He says its because his dad spoiled his sister and he wants a baby girl to spoil


----------



## MelliPaige

Louise88 said:


> I'm praying for a boy I'm kind of obsessing over the idea of a little boy now :blush: I think I'm going to be seriously gutted if I'm having another girl but I suppose another girl just means a 3rd baby lol

I'm kind of obsessed, too. I'm getting some boy vibes but idk if they are actually vibes or if its because I want him so bad. Ill love a little girl just as much, I just always thought I'd have a mamas boy first


----------



## Misscalais

Congrats in your pregnancy I hope you get your little boy :) I have two and they are amazing. I'm ttc a girl now to complete our family.


----------



## onetwothreebp

I want another little boy sooo bad!! I find out in 5 weeks!!


----------



## MelliPaige

onetwothreebp said:


> I want another little boy sooo bad!! I find out in 5 weeks!!

Oooooh keep me updated! I still have quite a while for mine!


----------



## ohbananas

With both my pregnancies I wanted boys and got girls, I hope the next one is a boy! ;)


----------



## MelliPaige

I have the option of going at 15 weeks for gender determination for $75 and I'm unsure on whether to get it or not, on one hand I'd love to know ASAP but I'm really scared of being disappointed if its a girl :(


----------



## MelliPaige

MelliPaige said:


> I have the option of going at 15 weeks for gender determination for $75 and I'm unsure on whether to get it or not, on one hand I'd love to know ASAP but I'm really scared of being disappointed if its a girl :(

I took that option, it's a boy!


----------



## dollych

Big CONGRATS!!!! XX Yaaayyyyy!!! xx


----------

